# Some Gekkota



## Rocket (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are some random photos of some of the lizards (Gekkota) in my collection. They are pretty bad photos...

_Carphodactylus laevis_ - chameleon gecko. This male was sleeping under a hide - yes, I am a terrible person for waking him up.





_Delma tincta_ - excitable delma.





_Lialis burtonis_ - Burton's legless lizard.





_Nephrurus stellatus_ - starred knob-tailed gecko.





_Oedura filicipoda_ - fringe-toed velvet gecko. A species, like most Oedura, that undergoes remarkable ontogenic change in their colouration and patterns throughout development. The first image shows a hatchling whilst the second image is about a month old. They are almost of adult size now.









_Pseudothecadactylus lindneri_ - northern giant cave gecko. These are rude, homicidal psychopaths. 









The following image offers some sense of scale.





_Pygopus lepidopodus_ - common scaly-foot. Absolutely massive geckos with attitude.













_Pygopus nigriceps_ - western hooded scaly-foot.





_Pygopus schraderi_ - eastern hooded scaly-foot. Dreadful photos.









_Saltuarius cornutus_ - northern leaf-tailed gecko.









_Saltuarius salebrosus_ - rough-throated leaf-tailed gecko.





_Strophurus elderi_ - jewelled gecko.









_Underwoodisaurus milii_ - barking gecko.


----------



## levis04 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well done on getting elderi, nice pics too.


----------



## James_Scott (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful collection


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2013)

Amazing photos; love the group shots.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2013)

Great pics Scott!


----------



## Rocket (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 2, 2013)

Great photos. Beautiful animals. Hairy fingers !

Jamie


----------



## saintanger (Dec 2, 2013)

very nice collection, some really nice geckos.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice job getting the elderi. Very nice collection.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 2, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 17, 2014)

shawn how come you didnt show me half of these? I never saw the fringe toeds?
I swear i demand a refund!


----------



## Rocket (Apr 17, 2014)

You saw them all so stop complaining.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rocket said:


> You saw them all so stop complaining.


Youre the ugliest person ive ever seen


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice collection man, I am jealous.


----------



## critterguy (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice, I like the scaley-footeds, fringe-toed velvet and rough-throated the most.


----------

